# Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Januar 2010)

*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]


----------



## Caracal (31. Januar 2010)

*Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Wie schaut es denn aus wenn man dazu noch nen 2. SY1225SL12L Verbaut und dann nen Dual Lüfter hat... geht wie Temp dann nochmal nen tick runter und die Lautstärke bleibt so niedrig ?!


----------



## Gnome (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Was ist denn an der PCGH Edition da anders? Für mich sieht die PCGH Version wie ne normale Version des Mugens II Rev B aus


----------



## Caracal (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



Gnome schrieb:


> Was ist denn an der PCGH Edition da anders? Für mich sieht die PCGH Version wie ne normale Version des Mugens II Rev B aus


Anstatt des 1300er Lüfter ist ein 800er Drin..... durch die niedrigere Drehzahl ist er natürlich leiser. Hat aber laut Caseking nur den Halben Luftdurchsatz. Deswegen wundert es mich etwas das es nur 4grad unterschied sind.


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Kein schlechtes Set, dann kann man super einen Leisen und auch noch kühlen PC aufbauen


----------



## Master451 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

kann man nicht statt dem 1300er Lüfter einen von BeQuiet montieren? oder is dieser nicht kompartibel mit dem Mugen 2?


----------



## -_Elvis_- (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Naja da muss der Preis wirklich niedriger ausfallen, sonst kommt man ja billiger weg wenn man den normalen bestellt und dazu  seperat den 800er Lüfter.
So hätte man sogar noch nen Ersatz Lüfter oder man verkauft den oder so.


----------



## ile (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Lieber Herr Waadt,

generell habe ich ja kein Problem gegen PCGH-Produkte, aber hier muss man doch ganz klar sagen, dass der Mugen 2 in der PCGH-Version deutlich schlechter ist, als der normale, denn: 
Der normale ist mit einem Lüfter mit PWM-Anschluss ausgestattet, sodass mit einer geeigneten Mainboardlüftersteuerung (z. B. MSI) der Lüfter bei geringen CPU-Temperaturen so weit herunter geregelt wird, dass er noch deutlich leiser ist, als die PCGH-Version, die unabhängig von der Temperatur immer den gleichen Lärmpegel erzeugt, auch wenn nicht erforderlich. Das ist doch dumm! 

Zudem bietet die normale Version bei Bedarf (wohl gemerkt: Nur bei Bedarf!) eine stärkere Kühlleistung, ich kann die normale Version außerdem schließlich auch dauerhaft auf 800 U/min einstellen, dann habe ich exakt das gleiche Ergebnis wie bei der PCHG-Edition, aber zusätzlich die Möglichkeit, den Lüfter durch das Mainboard automatisch regeln zu lassen, denn der Lüfter an sich und der Kühler sind exakt die gleichen.
Somit ist die PCGH-Version eine deutliche Verschlechterung des Mugen 2! 

Sorry, aber was soll der Blödsinn?


----------



## HansImfritz (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



ile schrieb:


> Somit ist die PCGH-Version eine deutliche Verschlechterung des Mugen 2!
> 
> Sorry, aber was soll der Blödsinn?



^^

sie habens anscheinend erkannt und ihn (den kühler) auch gleich von der empfehlungsliste, die als nachfolgende news gepostet wurde, entfernt!


----------



## Mosed (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



ile schrieb:


> Der normale ist mit einem Lüfter mit PWM-Anschluss ausgestattet, sodass mit einer geeigneten Mainboardlüftersteuerung (z. B. MSI) der Lüfter bei geringen CPU-Temperaturen so weit herunter geregelt wird, dass er noch deutlich leiser ist, als die PCGH-Version, die unabhängig von der Temperatur immer den gleichen Lärmpegel erzeugt, auch wenn nicht erforderlich.



3-Pin Lüfter lassen sich ja auch regeln. Früher gabs die nur und da habe ich z.B. auch die Temp-Steuerung des MBs genutzt. Kann natürlich sein, dass man dafür zwingend einen 3-Pin Anschluss am MB braucht und es nicht an einem 4-Pin funktioniert. Habe ich noch nicht probiert.

Leiser als 0,3 Sone? Mag ein paar PC geben, bei denen das noch raushörbar ist. Bei den Meisten wohl eher nicht.


----------



## ile (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> 3-Pin Lüfter lassen sich ja auch regeln. Früher gabs die nur und da habe ich z.B. auch die Temp-Steuerung des MBs genutzt. Kann natürlich sein, dass man dafür zwingend einen 3-Pin Anschluss am MB braucht und es nicht an einem 4-Pin funktioniert. Habe ich noch nicht probiert.



Jedes Mainboard hat einen extra ausgewiesenen Lüfteranschluss für den CPU-Kühler-Lüfter. Dieser ist ein 4-Pin- (also PWM-) Anschluss. Damit regelt das Mainboard den CPU-Lüfter nach der Temperatur der CPU. 

Dies funktioniert mit einem 3-Pin-Lüfter nicht, dafür wäre eine extra Lüftersteuerung (mit Automatikmodus) vonnöten, die zudem nicht direkt nach der CPU-Temperatur, sondern nach der von Temperaturfühlern (die man auch noch anbringen muss) gemessen Temperatur regelt. Außerdem muss ich mir so eine Lüftersteuerung ja auch erst mal kaufen. Somit völliger Blödsinn.


----------



## TAZ (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



ile schrieb:


> Jedes Mainboard hat einen extra ausgewiesenen Lüfteranschluss für den CPU-Kühler-Lüfter. Dieser ist ein 4-Pin- (also PWM-) Anschluss. Damit regelt das Mainboard den CPU-Lüfter nach der Temperatur der CPU.
> 
> Dies funktioniert mit einem 3-Pin-Lüfter nicht, dafür wäre eine extra Lüftersteuerung (mit Automatikmodus) vonnöten, die zudem nicht direkt nach der CPU-Temperatur, sondern nach der von Temperaturfühlern (die man auch noch anbringen muss) gemessen Temperatur regelt. Außerdem muss ich mir so eine Lüftersteuerung ja auch erst mal kaufen. Somit völliger Blödsinn.



Also mein Gigabyte-Mainboard kann auch 3 Pin Lüfter regeln und zwar über die Spannung...
Oder halt über PWM wenn man einen entsprechenden Lüfter hat (so wie ich)...
Die 4Pin PWM Stecker sind ja allesamt abwärtskompatibel zu 3Pin Lüftern...

Also mal die Füße stillhalten und cool bleiben.


----------



## puntarenas (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



TAZ schrieb:


> Also mein Gigabyte-Mainboard kann auch 3 Pin Lüfter regeln und zwar über die Spannung...


Kann es strenggenommen nicht, zumindest nicht über analoge Spannungsabsenkung. Auch wenn der Menüpunkt im BIOS "Voltage" heißt, handelt es sich nur um eine "Pulsweitenmodulation der Versorgungsspannung". 

Dadurch kann man 3-Pin-Lüfter natürlich auch regeln, allerdings fängt man sich damit besonders in unteren Drehzahlbereichen oftmals ein fieses Klackern ein. Weil es andernorts bereits aus berufenerem Munde erschöpfend erklärt wurde, erlaube ich mir einen externen Link: Klick!

Ich denke, wer diese Edition des Mugen nutzen möchte, der ist gut beraten den Lüfter einfach ungeregelt auf 800rpm laufen laufen zu lassen. Man verschenkt damit nach oben hin natürlich ein wenig Kühlpotential. Umgekehrt ist man mit dedizierten PWM-Lüftern sehr viel besser beraten, wenn man auf die Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards zurückgreifen möchte.

Gigabyte steht übrigens im Ruf, über ganz besonders miserable PWM-Signale zu verfügen (was 3-Pin-Lüfter hier noch mehr ins Abseits stellt). Es wäre schön, wenn PCGH sich des Themas mal in einem Roundup von Mainboardlüftersteuerungen widmen würde und die Dinger an ein Oszilloskop hinge.


----------



## TAZ (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Hmmm, wie eine PWM Steuerung funktioniert wusst ich, aber das auch die 3Pin Lüfter über eine "Pulsweitenmodulation der Versorgungsspannung" versorgt wurden war mir unklar, an dem Punkt danke für die Aufklärung! 

Zum Thema PWM-Steuerung....inwiefern mies? Mein Lüfter auf der CPU bleibt leise und bei Last dreht er hoch. Also alles wie es sein soll, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*

Ziel der PCGH-Edition war es einen Kühler auf den Markt zu bringen, der stets extrem leise ist, egal was für ein Mainboard verwendet wird. Daher haben wir uns bewusst gegen PWM entschieden. Wenn man sich unsere Messungen anguckt, reicht diese Drehzahl auch völlig aus und ein etwas lauterer Lüfter bringt kaum eine bessere Kühlleistung. Und leiser gehts eigentlich auch kaum. Also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## TAZ (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ziel der PCGH-Edition war es einen Kühler auf den Markt zu bringen, der stets extrem leise ist, egal was für ein Mainboard verwendet wird. Daher haben wir uns bewusst gegen PWM entschieden. Wenn man sich unsere Messungen anguckt, reicht diese Drehzahl auch völlig aus und ein etwas lauterer Lüfter bringt kaum eine bessere Kühlleistung. Und leiser gehts eigentlich auch kaum. Also wo ist das Problem?



Frag ich mich auch, hab mal zum Spass meinen Lüfter aufm Brocken auf 800U/min geregelt...CPU unter Prime 95 bei 53°C...soviel schlechter kann der Mugen gar nicht sein...


----------



## ile (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ziel der PCGH-Edition war es einen Kühler auf den Markt zu bringen, der stets extrem leise ist, egal was für ein Mainboard verwendet wird. Daher haben wir uns bewusst gegen PWM entschieden. Wenn man sich unsere Messungen anguckt, reicht diese Drehzahl auch völlig aus und ein etwas lauterer Lüfter bringt kaum eine bessere Kühlleistung. Und leiser gehts eigentlich auch kaum. Also wo ist das Problem?



Das Problem ist, dass die PCGH-Edition mehr kostet, aber nicht so viele Reserven bietet (ich sage nur OC mit Spannungserhöhung!) wie die normale Version, die, solange die Temps ok sind, sogar noch leiser ist. (Zudem kann ich die normale Version auch dauerhaft auf 800 U/min laufen lasssen.)
Also ist die PCGH-Version eine Verschlechterung des normalen Mugen 2. Herr Waadt, hier müssen Sie sich wirklich eingestehen, dass Sie diesmal ein unsinniges Produkt auf den Markt gebracht haben.


----------



## MaJu1337 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B als PCGH-Edition mit leisem Lüfter [Anzeige]*



ile schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die PCGH-Edition mehr kostet, aber nicht so viele Reserven bietet (ich sage nur OC mit Spannungserhöhung!) wie die normale Version, die, solange die Temps ok sind, sogar noch leiser ist. (Zudem kann ich die normale Version auch dauerhaft auf 800 U/min laufen lasssen.)
> Also ist die PCGH-Version eine Verschlechterung des normalen Mugen 2. Herr Waadt, hier müssen Sie sich wirklich eingestehen, dass Sie diesmal ein unsinniges Produkt auf den Markt gebracht haben.



Die PCGHEdition soll doch einfach nur ein Silentkühler sein, der gleichzeitig auch genug Kühlesitung hat, und das tut er ja auch, wie die PCGH getestet hat.

Und ich glaube auch nicht dass der nicht so 100 %ig auf das Overclocken ausgelegt ist, sonder wie gesagt ein Silent lüfter ist.

Das mit dem Preis ist ne andere Sache, da würde ich auch den gleichen Preis vorschlagen wie der Normale, weil sonst lohnt sich das ja wirklich nicht (wie einer sagte dass da dann noch ein ersatzlüfter dabei ist)


MfG MaJu


----------

